# Can't compile freeswitch port 1.0.6 on 9.1-rc2



## datentod (Oct 19, 2012)

```
cd /usr/ports/net/freeswitch/
make install clean
```
Produces the following errors, same port compiles fine on 9.0-RELEASE amd64.

```
_API_VISIBILITY=1 -DHAVE_VISIBILITY=1 -O2 -pipe -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -MT awgn.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/awgn.Tpo -c awgn.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o awgn.o
awgn.c: In function 'awgn_init_dbov':
awgn.c:109: error: 'cpowl' undeclared (first use in this function)
awgn.c:109: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
awgn.c:109: error: for each function it appears in.)
awgn.c:109: error: 'cpow' undeclared (first use in this function)
awgn.c:109: error: 'cpowf' undeclared (first use in this function)
awgn.c:109: error: 'powl' undeclared (first use in this function)
awgn.c: In function 'awgn':
awgn.c:165: error: 'clogl' undeclared (first use in this function)
awgn.c:165: error: 'clog' undeclared (first use in this function)
awgn.c:165: error: 'clogf' undeclared (first use in this function)
awgn.c:165: error: 'logl' undeclared (first use in this function)
gmake[7]: *** [awgn.lo] Error 1
gmake[6]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[5]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: *** [/usr/ports/net/freeswitch-core/work/freeswitch-1.0.7.1/libs/spandsp/src/libspandsp.la] Error 2
gmake[3]: *** [mod_spandsp-all] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/freeswitch-core.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/freeswitch-core.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/freeswitch.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/freeswitch.

root@venera:/usr/ports/net/freeswitch # cat /etc/make.conf
# added by use.perl 2012-10-17 20:59:04
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2

root@venera:/usr/ports/net/freeswitch # uname -a
FreeBSD venera.com 9.1-RC2 FreeBSD 9.1-RC2 #0 r241106: Mon Oct  1 18:26:44 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## datentod (Oct 19, 2012)

Fix - 
in file: /usr/ports/net/freeswitch-core/work/freeswitch-1.0.7.1/libs/spandsp/configure

remove these lines:

```
for ac_header in tgmath.h
do :
  ac_fn_c_check_header_mongrel "$LINENO" "tgmath.h" "ac_cv_header_tgmath_h" "$ac_includes_default"
if test "x$ac_cv_header_tgmath_h" = xyes; then :
  cat >>confdefs.h <<_ACEOF
#define HAVE_TGMATH_H 1
_ACEOF
 INSERT_TGMATH_HEADER="#include <tgmath.h>"
fi
```
done


----------

